# Best Scene from a War Movie or TV show



## comiso90 (Apr 20, 2007)

Two scenes stand out for me...

Of course the beach landing in "Saving Private Ryan" but I think the aerial insertion scene in episode two of Band of Brothers was even better. The sound engineers did a great job of mixing the audio so you had to strain to hear dialouge over the C-47 engines and Flak burstes.

Another out of Saving Private was when the bayonette was slowly pressed into the yank as beads of sweat dropped to soothing "SSSSHHHHH... SSSSSHHHHHH...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 20, 2007)

I would have to say for me would be the mogadishu mile run in Black Hawk Down, which was based off the real thing.


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 20, 2007)

very good one..

others are:

apocolypse now.. surfing scene, rockets at the blackwater boat
Full metal Jacket... woman sniper scene
Patton.. shooting .45 at He 111

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## amrit (Apr 21, 2007)

Ice Cold In Alex - the scene when they finally get the beer (by then even I was gagging for a cold drink)

A Bridge Too Far - the para drop (just seeing the hundreds of chutes was brilliant)

Battle of Britain (the big aerial scene with only the original score playing)


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 21, 2007)

The lighthorsemen - The final charge to take Beersheba 
Midway - When Torpedo 8 is blown out of the sky
Tora Tora Tora - the scenes where the P-40's try to get off the ground


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2007)

Band of Brothers - The D-day Drop/Holland Drop/Bastogne
Saving Private Ryan - Omaha Beach
Battle of Britain - Big Dogfight

And I would agree with most of the others mentioned as well.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Heinz (Apr 21, 2007)

The Big Dogfight scene in the 'Battle of Britain' for me aswell.........


----------



## Njaco (Apr 22, 2007)

Most of the best WWII scenes taken but the one scene from a war movie that impressed me was from "Zulu" when the last major attack against the mealie bag wall with three rows of soldiers firing in steps. awesome!!


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 22, 2007)

Stalag 17

In the barracks when the German spy is caught, a pail tied to his leg and he is thrown outside to be shot down by the guards.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Apr 23, 2007)

"BROKEN ARROW" scene in the movie "We Were Soldiers"


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 23, 2007)

102first_hussars said:


> "BROKEN ARROW" scene in the movie "We Were Soldiers"


awesome !


----------



## DOUGRD (Apr 26, 2007)

The movie scenes that get my vote are both from the Battle Of Britain. the first is where Dowding is asked what would he do if war came. Pray to god , and trust in radar? To which he replied "I would rather pray for radar, and trust in God." The look on Lawerence Oliviers face told the whole story of Dowdings plight. He was tired, frustrated, angry and near wits end. The second scene I liked is where Galland answers Gorings question "What do you need to win?" (or words to that effect) Galland says "Give me a squadron of Spitfires. You got to admit, Galland had guts. To say that to the Reichsmarschall in that time and place was unbelievable! Galland was pure class!!!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Eighthaf (Apr 26, 2007)

The bit in Band of Brothers where Sgt. Randleman goes bayonet-to-bayonet with a German, in the middle of a bombing raid.


Eighth


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 26, 2007)

Best scene too many just to single out one. But here is mine
1 Use of Lancasters Dam Busters and seeing Michael Redgraves trying to contain his enthusiasm as Barnes Wallace on the success of Bombing raid on the dams


And guess what managed at last to see Band of Brothers. Bought the complete box set of DVDs at KMart for $70 last week of Band of Brothers. Brilliantly done Band of Brothers. I especially liked the part where they interviewed the Veterans before each chapter of the series. Thought that was an excellant touch by the producers of the Series


----------



## Cyrano (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## timshatz (Apr 26, 2007)

Cyrano said:


> Apocalypse Now - Valkyrie choppers



Yeah, that was a classic.


----------



## timshatz (Apr 26, 2007)

DOUGRD said:


> The movie scenes that get my vote are both from the Battle Of Britain. the first is where Dowding is asked what would he do if war came. Pray to god , and trust in radar? To which he replied "I would rather pray for radar, and trust in God." The look on Lawerence Oliviers face told the whole story of Dowdings plight. He was tired, frustrated, angry and near wits end. The second scene I liked is where Galland answers Gorings question "What do you need to win?" (or words to that effect) Galland says "Give me a squadron of Spitfires. You got to admit, Galland had guts. To say that to the Reichsmarschall in that time and place was unbelievable! Galland was pure class!!!!



Good movie. Like most of the high budget flicks of that time, strove more for accuracy than for Hollywood (See "Pearl Harbor", one of the worst movies ever made, man does it suck). 

Does anyone think it will ever be redone? "The Battle of Britian" I mean. Given the way CGI has advanced, such a big scene movie has real possibilities.


----------



## timshatz (Apr 26, 2007)

At the risk of contridicting myself in a previous post, the scene where the USS Arizona gets the chop in an otherwise incredible bad movie ("Pearl Harbor") was a great scene. Seeing the mags go was amazing.

The rest of the movie should've been left on the cutting room floor.


----------



## DOUGRD (Apr 26, 2007)

JUST A LITTLE SIDE NOTE Remember in the early post WW2 movies where you see a ship in a convoy smack into a mine and this big plume of water would shoot fifty to seventy-five feet up into the air? You could see that the ship was a model in a big tank of water. I always thought the studios could do better than that. Wellll I got surprised! In 1987 I was in the U.S. Navy's only seagoing airborne minesweeping helicopter squadron, HM-14 (HM-15 was standing down to refit with the MH-53E) and we went to the Persian Gulf to sweep mines and do convoy escort duty. So anyhow.. when we located our first contact mine (the type like in the movies) Our ship ,USS Guadalcanal, pulled up to within about 3/4 of a mile from it and our Seal team went over and set a charge and blew the puppy up and you know what? It blew just like in the old movies! I couldn't believe it!! Oh well, just a little color commentary there.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 27, 2007)

Here is a little entertainment news. Sequel to Band of Brothers is being shot in Melbourne Australia. Jungle Scenes will be done in North Queensland and Interior scenes filmed in Melbourne Sound Stages. It will be called to my understanding The Pacific


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 27, 2007)

> Our ship ,USS Guadalcanal, pulled up to within about 3/4 of a mile from it and our Seal team went over and set a charge and blew the puppy up and you know what? It blew just like in the old movies! I couldn't believe it!!


Ive been on the Guad before Doug, and we blew more than a couple of mines in my time...

Heres a shot of one we blew in the North Atlantic....


----------



## timshatz (Apr 27, 2007)

Emac44 said:


> Here is a little entertainment news. Sequel to Band of Brothers is being shot in Melbourne Australia. Jungle Scenes will be done in North Queensland and Interior scenes filmed in Melbourne Sound Stages. It will be called to my understanding The Pacific



Great news! I heard they were shooting it back in '01 but then it just died away. Heard nothing more. Heard it was going to be the same type of thing as the original but in the Pacific. 

Do you know any more? Is there a web site?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2007)

Haven't yet found one, but here is the HBO Press Release.

HBO: Films - News


----------



## timshatz (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks Gnomley, greatly appreciated. Forwarded it to friends.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 27, 2007)

My favorite scene has to be the Chopper scene from Apocalypse Now. Why?

Because I remember my first combat Air Assault mission that I flew we were flying some Cav guys in and I was first chopper in the serial which also had Commander of the Cav squadron on board. He comes walking out to my aircraft with a Cav hat on, a shot gun strapped to his back and a cigar hanging out of his mouth. It reminded me of the movie and I was so excited. The whole flight to the objective I was humming the Valkrie song. Everytime I see that scene now I think of that first assault mission that I flew.


----------



## Bernhart (Apr 27, 2007)

origional quiet on the western front, fight in the graveyard


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 27, 2007)

Bernhart said:


> origional quiet on the western front, fight in the graveyard



Excellent choice!


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 27, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Ive been on the Guad before Doug, and we blew more than a couple of mines in my time...
> 
> Heres a shot of one we blew in the North Atlantic....



North Atlantic? That must have been there for a while?


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 27, 2007)

Yea it was, and we took out 8 of them I think over 3 months or so... 

Gotta love hazardous duty pay...


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 27, 2007)

I got out of the Air Force in '91. The only job I would have re-enlisted for was EOD but after the first Gulf War, they had a cross training freeze because of a perceived glut in people.


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 27, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Yea it was, and we took out 8 of them I think over 3 months or so...
> 
> Gotta love hazardous duty pay...


Mine clearing is a quick way to join the Pink Mist Society


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 27, 2007)

Very much so, but as it sometimes happens, the same mines we were detonating were the same ones we had trained and trained and trained on....

Pretty easy work actually...


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 27, 2007)

> I would have re-enlisted for was EOD but after the first Gulf War


And several fellas I know that were EOD have come down with Gulf War Syndrome....

Piss on that...


----------



## DOUGRD (Apr 27, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> Mine clearing is a quick way to join the Pink Mist Society


There are the HAIRIER MOMENTS!!!!!! And now kiddies, chapter 2 of " What The Hell Am I Doing Here!!!!! Yea, we found several mines too but the best part was when we caught the Iranians laying the mines! (DER CREWCHIEF will like this part) Army "Killer Bees spotted an Iranian minelayer doing their thing and radioed to the USS LaSalle (Persian Gulf Command ship) ...Up the Chain it went all the way to JCS. They said "Take it out!"
Those boys (2 helos) raked the deck, killing three rag heads and wounding the Capt. Our Seal team went over and captured the minelayer and we took eleven prisoners onboard the Guad. We left the area that night and returned the next day to destroy the dozen or so mines they had planted but we couldn't find them. Before we had left the night before the ships Navigator had plotted our "exact" position and that's where we anchored the following morning. After several hours of minesweeping to no avail it was discovered that the spot we had returned to was right in the middle of the mine field!!!!!


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 28, 2007)

doug..
your thought process is unique. are u on acid?


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 28, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> And several fellas I know that were EOD have come down with Gulf War Syndrome....
> 
> Piss on that...


I hate to say it but, thanks for saying that because i have wondered for years if i should have tried harder (I don't like to quit.... i'll always find a way).

My doors were closed but I could have nerve damage.

Les... start a new thread on gulf war syndrome...

Depleated uranium, nerve gas residue, oil fire fallout?


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 28, 2007)

timshatz said:


> Great news! I heard they were shooting it back in '01 but then it just died away. Heard nothing more. Heard it was going to be the same type of thing as the original but in the Pacific.
> 
> Do you know any more? Is there a web site?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



No Tim just what I saw on the Sky news channel last week. they had some industrial problems with film crews here in Aussie but it seems all good to go. Makes sense to make a film about Pacific war here Tim. Location for one and thousands of US Troops were stationed here during War. Would you believe Tim about a mile from my home is still 2 Nissan Huts from the War . The area I live in Tim during the War were bases for US and Australian Military. I sometimes think it would be great to talk to say some one who was stationed around here and exchange photos with him or information about the changes taken place around Redbank since the War


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 28, 2007)

There was a website for the pacific war series but it seems to have disappeared. Found this small article Home - Australian Warbirds Association scroll half way down the page. Hopefully they make a start soon, as I can't wait to see this!


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 28, 2007)

It will take a while but I'd like edit these scenes together and make a DVD for private use (be still Copyright Gods).

I'd like to expand the thread to any gunplay, Mob movies, Westerns.

Bonnie and Clyde - the car being riddled
Open Range - Gun Fight at the end was awesome
Lord of War - Great opening sequence


----------



## Negative Creep (Apr 28, 2007)

Well, there was this brilliant bit in Pearl Harbour, where Ben Affleck......ok seriously, I woulds have to list

Platoon - the end fight where the bombs start coming down
Brotherhood - hand to hand fighting on the hill
Thin Red Line - attacking the hilltop encampment
We Were Soldiers - 'Gentlemen.......prepare to defend yourselves!'
All Quiet on the Western Front - French attack, get massacred for no gain. Germans counter attack, all get massacred
Enemy at the Gates - the opening battle
Saving Private Ryan - obviously
Black Hawk Down - the two deltas defending the crashed chopper
Stalingrad - freezing at the end


or the whole civil war scene in the Good, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## DOUGRD (Apr 29, 2007)

comiso90 said:


> doug..
> your thought process is unique. are u on acid?


NOPE! Never touched the stuff! My sense of humor is bad enough all ready. Twenty-three years in Uncle Sam's Canoe Club Will do that to ya. And now kiddies , Chapter three of What the Hell Am I Doing Here!! Let me tell you another true but little known item. If any of you recall after that Iranian minelayer was siezed CNN had to get its two cents in and showed a scene of the captured vessel. In the scene you saw a Zodiac type boat come along side the minelayer and one guy climbed half way up a ladder on the side of the boat, he talked to an armed gent on the deck of the vessel and climbs back down to the Zodiac and it pulls away. this was all filmed from a CNN helo that was hovering nearby and the CNN Talking Head explains how they just captured the vessel. TRUTH: The armed dude at the top of the ladder on the minelayer was the Guads Seal team leader ( a chief named Doug-No not me! ) What happened was that Chief Doug and his team did capture the minelayer after the Army KIller Bees raked the deck and the eleven Rag Heads jumped in a raft to make a getaway. (Raft-getaway???) So anyhow the morning after Doug captured the boat the Seal team from the Command Ship LeSalle jump in their war canoe and come over to the minelayer. As their chief is climbing up the ladder Doug leans over the side and asks him what he wants. The LeSalle chief says he's coming aboard to take command of the boat. (READ: Commander U.S. forces Middle East wants his ship to claim all the glory) Doug would have none of it and tells the LeSalle chief to get the hell off his boat! Now Maritime Law states that the senior member aboard a captured vessel is the Captain and a Captains word is law! So what you really saw was Doug chasing the other guys off but CNN said they were capturing the minelayer. Ha-Ha. Moral to the story? Don't believe any first reports especially from a news source.


----------



## DOUGRD (Apr 29, 2007)

OK! OK! I'll finish the story! And now Kiddies for chapter Four, the final chapter of "What The Hell Am I Doing Here!" A few days after the capture of the Iranian minelayer we transferred the prisoners to Kuwait for return to Iran. The Iranians then demanded that we return their property,ie the minelayer. That night I decided to go up on deck to check on my night shift crew and a friend, Chief Steve, calls me over to the port side of the ship and tells me to watch the horizon in this one particular spot. I asked what was going on and he replied "Just watch the horizon for another thirty seconds" So I watched and sure enough KABOOM!!!! I saw a bright flash and several seconds later I heard the explosion. I casually turned to Steve and inquired WHAT THE FU-K WAS THAT!! He laughed and said we just gave the Iranians boat back. HA-HA-HA-HA!!!!!!!! (We had towed it just inside their territorial waters and set off a charge that blew the bottom out of it!) I wish I knew who had done the "tow and blow" job, I would've bought them all a beer at our next liberty port. And you never heard another word about the minelayer from the Iranians or CNN! THE END


----------



## DOUGRD (Apr 29, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Ive been on the Guad before Doug, and we blew more than a couple of mines in my time...
> 
> Heres a shot of one we blew in the North Atlantic....


Hey Shipmate Nice photo!! By the way, that piece of junk in the foreground is an H-53. Do you remember what squadron it belonged to?


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks Senior... 

As to the 53, I dont remember the squadron.... I do however remember the low level night intrusion flights though.... 

The toughest bastards of the military world pukin like children full of ipecac...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 29, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> The toughest bastards of the military world pukin like children full of ipecac...



Pussies!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 29, 2007)

Hey now.... Those rides were far beyond anything that the worlds best rollercoaster, rough seas or mighty winds could ever hope to re-create...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 29, 2007)

I know that is why I enjoyed being a Blackhawk Crew Chief. It was allways fun and the best flying I ever did was in the Army. I never puked though because well it was my job!


----------



## timshatz (Apr 29, 2007)

Emac44 said:


> No Tim just what I saw on the Sky news channel last week. they had some industrial problems with film crews here in Aussie but it seems all good to go. Makes sense to make a film about Pacific war here Tim. Location for one and thousands of US Troops were stationed here during War. Would you believe Tim about a mile from my home is still 2 Nissan Huts from the War . The area I live in Tim during the War were bases for US and Australian Military. I sometimes think it would be great to talk to say some one who was stationed around here and exchange photos with him or information about the changes taken place around Redbank since the War




Pretty cool Emac. Have heard the filming business is not all it's cracked up to be. Long, boring, scene is shot every 5 hours with everyone standing around. But having it done that close to your own turf is going to be cool when it hits the little screen. 

Anybody know the release date on it?


----------



## timshatz (Apr 29, 2007)

DOUGRD said:


> OK! OK! I'll finish the story! And now Kiddies for chapter Four, the final chapter of "What The Hell Am I Doing Here!" A few days after the capture of the Iranian minelayer we transferred the prisoners to Kuwait for return to Iran. The Iranians then demanded that we return their property,ie the minelayer. That night I decided to go up on deck to check on my night shift crew and a friend, Chief Steve, calls me over to the port side of the ship and tells me to watch the horizon in this one particular spot. I asked what was going on and he replied "Just watch the horizon for another thirty seconds" So I watched and sure enough KABOOM!!!! I saw a bright flash and several seconds later I heard the explosion. I casually turned to Steve and inquired WHAT THE FU-K WAS THAT!! He laughed and said we just gave the Iranians boat back. HA-HA-HA-HA!!!!!!!! (We had towed it just inside their territorial waters and set off a charge that blew the bottom out of it!) I wish I knew who had done the "tow and blow" job, I would've bought them all a beer at our next liberty port. And you never heard another word about the minelayer from the Iranians or CNN! THE END



Outstanding Chief! Good story!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 29, 2007)

Hehe, typical salt-story.... I know a few of em as well... Good one Senior..


----------



## DOUGRD (Apr 30, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Hehe, typical salt-story.... I know a few of em as well... Good one Senior..


Hey Shipmate! What's the difference between a fairy tale and a sea story? A Fairy tale starts out wuth "Once upon a time..." and a Sea story starts out with "Now this ain't no ****..."
( I know you knew that but I thought I'd tell it to the land lubbers in our group)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 1, 2007)

And in the Army its "No **** there I was..."


----------



## DOUGRD (May 1, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> And in the Army its "No **** there I was..."



Talking about the Army....When I first moved to the Norfolk,VA area my best friend, who had moved there just before me, and I decided to do some recon of the area we lived in which was right down the road about a mile from Ft. Eustis (Ithink that's misspelled) Anyhow, we went into this bar and I knew we were in a rough spot because of the plastic glasses and tin foil ash trays. So my friend goes to the Head (Latrine) and comes out laughing his head off. He said that on the wall it said "Army cooks are living proof that the Indians f--ked the Buffalo". Unfortunately my friend speaks rather loud and since the place was filled with soldiers it is needless to say that we had to "execute an immediate tactical withdrawal"!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 2, 2007)

Fort Eustis, that is where I did my AIT to learn about the Blackhawk.


----------



## comiso90 (May 10, 2007)

Duplicate, but pertainant post

for those of you that have missed the latest posting in the "must watch" thread, here is a montage of most of the scenes you've mentioned in this thread. Some of the darker scenes have been lightened up.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ao-hV5GkriM_


----------



## Joe2 (May 14, 2007)

Dad's Army - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

My favorites are every scene from the series Dad's Army, about the British Home gaurd in WW2.  just thinking about it makes me laugh!
A few faveorite lines;
Jones walkes in with a bandage on his finger.
JONES-sory Mr. Mainwaring, I had a little accident at the shop.
(pause)
JONES-well, aren't you going to ask me what the accident was?
MAINWARING-you cut your finger
JONES-who told you?
 
also, the most classic lines ofalltime
U-BOAT CAPTAIN- I am making notes captain, and your name will go on the list. And when we win the war you will be braught to a count.
MAINWARING-your not going to win this war
U-BOAT CAPTAIN-Oh yes we are!
MAINWARING-Oh no your not!
U-BOAT CAPTAIN-Oh yes we are!
PIKE-(singing)Whistle while you work!
Hitler is a twerp!
He's half balmy!
So's his Army!
Whistle while you work!
U-BOAT CAPTAIN-YOU! your name will also go on the list! What is it!
MAINWARING-Don't tell him Pike!
U-BOAT CAPTAIN-Pike! Thank-you. (writes it down)

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Senator (May 14, 2007)

In my WWII class in the High School where I teach I always use the first 20 minutes of Saving Private Ryan and the Jump Scene, Night of Nights episode, of the Band of Brothers. Great scenes both are pretty realistic, as far as I know anyway. I also like the scene in the Band of Brothers just before the episode on Bastogne, where they are moving into the city and the soldiers are retreating and the airborne is moving forward. Great Scene!


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 14, 2007)

Captain Harvey Ross' answer to the Japanese judge Mitsuru Toyama at the end of the "The Purple Heart" as eight Doolittle raiders are about to be sentenced to death. Goes something like this...

*Toyama:* Captain Ross, is this your final word?!!!

*Captain Ross:* No excellency. It's true we Americans don't know very much about you Japanese. And we never did. And now I realize you know even less about us. You can kill us. All of us, or part of us. But if you think that's going to put the fear of god into the United States of America, and stop them from sending other flyers to bomb you, you're wrong! Dead wrong! They'll come by night, and they'll come by day. Thousands of them. They'll blacken your skies and burn your cities to the ground and make you get down on your knees and beg for mercy! This is your war! You wanted it! You asked for it! You started it! And now you're going to get it! *And it won't be finished until your dirty little empire is wiped off the face of the earth!
*
I got a feeling the recruiting offices were swamped the day after this movie premiered.


----------



## Joe2 (May 15, 2007)

Well I also like that part in my favorite movie, The Great Escape, when Blythe (the blind one) gets shot. Brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## Negative Creep (May 15, 2007)

Ok, it's not a war film per se, but Deathwatch has a couple of brilliant moments in it, thanks to Andy Serkins


*discussing holidays*
'I went to Blackpool once. Killed a man there. Yeah it was quite nice actually.'




'You're nothing but a murderer!'
'Don't you get it? That's all we do here! This whole thing is murder. And do you know what..............? I LOVE it'


----------



## grwhyte (May 18, 2007)

Like to add final episode of Band of brothers. When the German General is speeking to his troops and gives his final speech.

And still one of my favorite scenes in Empire of the sun when the young boy walks up to a Zero, at the airfield and the pilots salute him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (May 18, 2007)

I don't know if it's the best scene, but how about in River Kawai when Col. Nicholson falls on his own detonator. Almost funny.


The Empire of the Sun airfield attack scene: Mystical.

I wasn't expecting and yet somehow new something was going to happen to that Zero in front of the sun.


----------



## comiso90 (May 18, 2007)

Soundbreaker Welch? said:


> I
> 
> 
> The Empire of the Sun airfield attack scene: Mystical.




I hate 2 say it but, i've never seen that movie.. is it worth while?


----------



## timshatz (May 18, 2007)

comiso90 said:


> I hate 2 say it but, i've never seen that movie.. is it worth while?



Little on the long and drawn out side but the main character does have at thing for airplanes. He'd fit in pretty well on this board. 

The airplane/air scenes are well shot but there aren't many of them.


----------



## trackend (May 20, 2007)

the native war chant sequence from Zulu the sound track got used again in the battle scene from Gladiator


----------



## Wildcat (May 20, 2007)

comiso90 said:


> I hate 2 say it but, i've never seen that movie.. is it worth while?



Here's the scene if your interested. 

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bej9Pmx7U0c_


----------



## Negative Creep (May 21, 2007)

To add another one, without spoiling it for those who haven't seen it

The Pianist - 'Walk, don't run'


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2007)

Its not really a war movie and the movie is a comedy but I will allways love the Vietnam part of Forrest Gump. The part where Forrest is running through the Jungle because Jennie told him to just run and then he gets shot in the ass!

Again I know it is not a war movie and trust me I sure as hell know it was not a realistic movie. It is a comedy for christs sake but I will allways like that part.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## comiso90 (May 21, 2007)

Wildcat said:


> Here's the scene if your interested.
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bej9Pmx7U0c_





Hey... very cool! thanks! great low flying scenes. I like the part where the P-51 pilot waves


----------



## Joe2 (May 21, 2007)

I've just remembered a comedy film I saw once, a guy gets captured in WW1
and he sets an escape plan. No-one wants to escape though, so he goes on his own. He gets recaptured. he goes to a top security POW camp where he tries to escape but his fellow prisoners stop him. Then all the prisoners except him escape. Then the GUARDS escape, but instead of walking out the gate, he tries his own methods. The best bit was,
"then a Teriible thing happend. THE WAR ENDED!"
In the end the guy is the only man not to escape the camp.
I wish I could remember the names.


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Jan 25, 2018)

comiso90 said:


> very good one..
> 
> others are:
> 
> ...


I believe in that scene, early on in that great movie- Patton was shooting a Colt .32 Officers issue, carried in a shoulder holster- Not one of his legendary Colt SA Army revolvers in .45 cal. Doing any damage with either the Colt .32 Special, or its counterpart- the Walther PPK- would be akin to stopping a charging Rhino in Africa with a Daisy "Red Ryder" BB gun-IMO!


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Jan 25, 2018)

Joe2 said:


> Dad's Army - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> My favorites are every scene from the series Dad's Army, about the British Home gaurd in WW2.  just thinking about it makes me laugh!
> A few faveorite lines;
> ...


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Jan 25, 2018)

Joe2 said:


> Dad's Army - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> My favorites are every scene from the series Dad's Army, about the British Home gaurd in WW2.  just thinking about it makes me laugh!
> A few faveorite lines;
> ...


I heard another variation on that "Snow White" movie tune: "Whistle while you work, Hitler is a jerk- and Mussolini beats his weinie, just to see it squirt.
Whistle for your beer, Goering is a queer- He bumped his rump against a stump, just to make that clear!"


----------



## Elmas (Jan 25, 2018)

If Indian Wars count, last scene of John Ford's "Stagecoach": 6th U.S. Cavalry that rides to the rescue...


----------

